# Berlin 1945



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

scale 1;35


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job.Love all the action going on and the extra details like the bent track,the scattered debris and thestaff car with the back end off the ground as the tank rolls over it.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------

